# Anybody want to zero in a new muzzleloader with me?



## Utah Ty (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm new to muzzleloaders and just got a new CVA Accura Plains rifle. It came bore sighted, but I'm newish to scopes. I've hunted for 20 years, but only shotguns and 22's. I'm in the North Ogden area. I'm so excited to use it, I got the blacked out version. Hope it shoots as good as it looks.

https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/rifles/black-cva-accura-plains-rifle-konus-scope-package-pr3130nsc.html

Also, I got the copper powerbelts and the White Hots powder. Good combo for the Accura?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Open your breech, remove breach plug so you can look down the barrel. Pick something you can see 100ish yards from your kitchen table. Prop the gun up on whatever is handy so that it cant move on your table, centered on the object while looking through the barrel. Now without moving the gun, move the crosshairs to that object. Double check through the bore that it is aligned with the scope on the distant object. I use a roof vent on a neighbors house when I do this hehe.

That will usually get you on paper at 100 yards. I've done this a couple times and been within 4" of alignment with the scope. Its a handy thing to remember in the field if you take a bad fall or you suspect the scope got knocked off. 


-DallanC


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

I'd throw the powerbelts in the trash and go with the hornady or Barnes bullets.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm headed to WSA range Saturday morning if your interested. Just put a Boyds stock on the 25-06 so it needs sighted in and I'm going to check the zero on the muzzy one last time before season.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Accura shoots powerbelts just fine. Not sure why people hate, everything I have shot with my ML has been using powerbelts. They wouldn't be the top seller if they didn't work. Just hit where you are suppose to.

If you buy the different breech, blackhorn is excellent in CVA, they really like it. Never used white hots, just 777 or pyrodex pellets.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Powerbelts shoot great. The biggest issues with powerbelts is they are extremely over priced and they have about a 10-1 compliant/failure rate as compared to any other bullet. If you search any of the muzzleloader forums you will find dozens of threads filled with horror stories of "failures". 

I personally never had a failure but I only shot them once. I believe the biggest issue with them is people shooting them way too fast, outside of the manufacturers recommendations.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've shot elk, whitetails and muleys with powerbelts. All died just as they were supposed to, so I guess they performed well. 

I tend to try a few different bullets in my MLs, just to see what it likes. Hornady SSTs shoot well, too. Never had good luck with Barnes in my guns. I've liked 777 pellets too.

My favorite combo is a 50 cal roundball and FFF black. Something about the smell and feel of what ML hunting once was...... 

..


----------



## Utah Ty (Jul 26, 2017)

Thats in Kaysville? What time are you thinking? I'll try and make it.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep Kaysville. http://wsarange.com/info/directions/

They open at 9, I'll probably be up there by 8:30 as it appears they have a full calendar tomorrow and the parking lot tends to fill up. I usually try and get a bench on the north end of the range, I'm not hard to miss as I'm 6'10" and about 300 lbs. I'll have an Ogden Gun Club, OGC, hat on. Names Jim. Come on up and well get you sighted in.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Power belts have worked great for me on deer. 
I have killed a 27", a 30", and a 31" with them. Plus a couple of other smaller 4 points. 
They were the only bullets I could get to fly right in my gun.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Power belts have always worked great for me


----------



## Utah Ty (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry, I couldn't make it Saturday, but thank you for the offer. I did make it to the Perry range Sunday and got it sighted in to 100. Hopefully the next week or two I can try 200.


----------

